# Piano Trio in E Minor



## davidrwlinge (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello talkclassical,

I'd like to share with you my newest composition, tentatively entitled "Angelicus" for piano trio.

Audio:

__
https://soundcloud.com/ledivad%2Fpiano-trio-in-e-minor

Score: http://filesmelt.com/dl/pianotrio.pdf

And, if you can, please try to keep harsh criticism to a minimum. I'm only fourteen, and I've been composing for less than a year. Keep criticism constructive.

Anyway, I hope you enjoy!


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

This is very pretty. It's simple, maybe too simple for some, but I think it works. It is a bit like a Taizé chant and I suspect that, like a Taizé chant, if you wanted to extend the length you could do some interesting things with variations that highlight the different instruments. 

On the one hand, the similarity between the instruments' parts made me wonder why it needed to be a piece for three instruments instead of one or two. On the other hand, the places where the violin and cello play almost exactly the same thing but then one instrument resolves a chord slightly earlier than the other create an interesting effect, like hearing one instrument with so much reverb that the first note is still hanging in the air when the second note plays. I suppose I am arguing with myself on that point.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Beautiful film music  I can see this playing with the credits at the end of a movie.


----------

